# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  रेणुका / रामधारी सिंह "दिनकर"

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*मंगल-आह्वान

भावों के आवेग प्रबल 
मचा रहे उर में हलचल।

कहते, उर के बाँध तोड़
स्वर-स्त्रोत्तों में बह-बह अनजान,
तृण, तरु, लता, अनिल, जल-थल को
छा लेंगे हम बनकर गान।

पर, हूँ विवश, गान से कैसे 
जग को हाय ! जगाऊँ मैं,
इस तमिस्त्र युग-बीच ज्योति की
कौन रागिनी गाऊँ मैं? 

बाट जोहता हूँ लाचार
आओ स्वरसम्राट ! उदार

पल भर को मेरे प्राणों में
ओ विराट्* गायक ! आओ, 
इस वंशी पर रसमय स्वर में
युग-युग के गायन गाओ।

वे गायन, जिनके न आज तक
गाकर सिरा सका जल-थल,
जिनकी तान-तान पर आकुल
सिहर-सिहर उठता उडु-दल।

आज सरित का कल-कल, छल-छल, 
निर्झर का अविरल झर-झर,
पावस की बूँदों की रिम-झिम 
पीले पत्तों का मर्मर,

जलधि-साँस, पक्षी के कलरव,
अनिल-सनन, अलि का गुन-गुन
मेरी वंशी के छिद्रों में
भर दो ये मधु-स्वर चुन चुन।

दो आदेश, फूँक दूँ श्रृंगी,
उठें प्रभाती-राग महान,
तीनों काल ध्वनित हो स्वर में
जागें सुप्त भुवन के प्राण। 

गत विभूति, भावी की आशा,
ले युगधर्म पुकार उठे,
सिंहों की घन-अंध गुहा में
जागृति की हुंकार उठे।

जिनका लुटा सुहाग, हृदय में
उनके दारुण हूक उठे,
चीखूँ यों कि याद कर ऋतुपति 
की कोयल रो कूक उठे। 

प्रियदर्शन इतिहास कंठ में
आज ध्वनित हो काव्य बने,
वर्तमान की चित्रपटी पर
भूतकाल सम्भाव्य बने।

जहाँ-जहाँ घन-तिमिर हृदय में
भर दो वहाँ विभा प्यारी,
दुर्बल प्राणों की नस-नस में
देव ! फूँक दो चिनगारी। 

ऐसा दो वरदान, कला को
कुछ भी रहे अजेय नहीं,
रजकण से ले पारिजात तक
कोई रूप अगेय नहीं।

प्रथम खिली जो मघुर ज्योति
कविता बन तमसा-कूलों में 
जो हँसती आ रही युगों से
नभ-दीपों, वनफूलों में;

सूर-सूर तुलसी-शशि जिसकी
विभा यहाँ फैलाते हैं,
जिसके बुझे कणों को पा कवि
अब खद्योत कहाते हैं;

उसकी विभा प्रदीप्त करे
मेरे उर का कोना-कोना 
छू दे यदि लेखनी, धूल भी
चमक उठे बनकर सोना॥*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*व्योम-कुंजों की परी अयि कल्पने

व्योम-कुंजों की परी अयि कल्पने !
��*ूमि को निज स्वर्ग पर ललचा नहीं, 
उड़ न सकते हम धुमैले स्वप्न तक,
शक्ति हो तो आ, बसा अलका यहीं। 

फूल से सज्जित तुम्हारे अंग हैं
और हीरक-ओस का श्रृंगार है,
धूल में तरुणी-तरुण हम रो रहे,
वेदना का शीश पर गुरु ��*ार है।


अरुण की आ��*ा तुम्हारे देश में,
है सुना, उसकी अमिट मुसकान है;
टकटकी मेरी क्षितिज पर है लगी,
निशि गई, हँसता न स्वर्ण-विहान है। 

व्योम-कुंजों की सखी, अयि कल्पने !
आज तो हँस लो जरा वनफूल में
रेणुके ! हँसने लगे जुगनू, चलो, 
आज कूकें खँडहरों की धूल में।




*Ramdhari Singh Dinkar hindi ke suprasid kavi, lekhak the

yaha padhiye unki kavita Renuka

Ramdhari Singh 'Dinkar' was an Indian Hindi poet, essayist, patriot and academic, who is considered as one of the most important modern Hindi poets

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*तांडव


नाचो, हे नाचो, नटवर !
चन्द्रचूड़ ! त्रिनयन ! गंगाधर ! आदि-प्रलय ! अवढर ! शंकर!
नाचो, हे नाचो, नटवर !

आदि लास, अविगत, अनादि स्वन,
अमर नृत्य - गति, ताल चिरन्तन,
अंगभंगि, हुंकृति-झंकृति कर थिरक-थिरक हे विश्वम्भर !
नाचो, हे नाचो, नटवर !

सुन शृंगी-निर्घोष पुरातन,
उठे सृष्टि-हृंत्* में नव-स्पन्दन,
विस्फारित लख काल-नेत्र फिर
काँपे त्रस्त अतनु मन-ही-मन ।

स्वर-खरभर संसार, ध्वनित हो नगपति का कैलास-शिखर ।
नाचो, हे नाचो, नटवर !

नचे तीव्रगति भूमि कील पर,
अट्टहास कर उठें धराधर,
उपटे अनल, फटे ज्वालामुख,
गरजे उथल-पुथल कर सागर ।
गिरे दुर्ग जड़ता का, ऐसा प्रलय बुला दो प्रलयंकर !
नाचो, हे नाचो, नटवर  !


घहरें प्रलय-पयोद गगन में,
अन्ध-धूम हो व्याप्त भुवन में,
बरसे आग, बहे झंझानिल,
मचे त्राहि जग के आँगन में,
फटे अतल पाताल, धँसे जग, उछल-उछल कूदें भूधर।
नाचो, हे नाचो, नटवर  !


प्रभु ! तब पावन नील गगन-तल,
विदलित अमित निरीह-निबल-दल,
मिटे राष्ट्र, उजडे दरिद्र-जन
आह ! सभ्यता आज कर रही
असहायों का शोणित-शोषण।
पूछो, साक्ष्य भरेंगे निश्चय, नभ के ग्रह-नक्षत्र-निकर !
नाचो, हे नाचो, नटवर  !


नाचो, अग्निखंड भर स्वर में,
फूंक-फूंक ज्वाला अम्बर में,
अनिल-कोष, द्रुम-दल, जल-थल में,
अभय विश्व के उर-अन्तर में,

गिरे विभव का दर्प चूर्ण हो,
लगे आग इस आडम्बर में,
वैभव के उच्चाभिमान में,
अहंकार के उच्च शिखर में,

स्वामिन्*, अन्धड़-आग बुला दो,
जले पाप जग का क्षण-भर में।
डिम-डिम डमरु बजा निज कर में
नाचो, नयन तृतीय तरेरे!
ओर-छोर तक सृष्टि भस्म हो
चिता-भूमि बन जाय अरेरे !
रच दो फिर से इसे विधाता, तुम शिव, सत्य और सुन्दर !
नाचो, हे नाचो, नटवर  !*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मेरे नगपति! मेरे विशाल!
साकार, दिव्य, गौरव विराट्,
पौरूष के पुन्जीभूत ज्वाल!
मेरी जननी के हिम-किरीट!
मेरे भारत के दिव्य भाल!
मेरे नगपति! मेरे विशाल!
युग-युग अजेय, निर्बन्ध, मुक्त,
युग-युग गर्वोन्नत, नित महान,
निस्सीम व्योम में तान रहा
युग से किस महिमा का वितान?
कैसी अखंड यह चिर-समाधि?
यतिवर! कैसा यह अमर ध्यान?
तू महाशून्य में खोज रहा
किस जटिल समस्या का निदान?
उलझन का कैसा विषम जाल?
मेरे नगपति! मेरे विशाल!
ओ, मौन, तपस्या-लीन यती!
पल भर को तो कर दृगुन्मेष!
रे ज्वालाओं से दग्ध, विकल
है तड़प रहा पद पर स्वदेश।
सुखसिंधु, पंचनद, ब्रह्मपुत्र,
गंगा, यमुना की अमिय-धार
जिस पुण्यभूमि की ओर बही
तेरी विगलित करुणा उदार,
जिसके द्वारों पर खड़ा क्रान्त
सीमापति! तू ने की पुकार,
'पद-दलित इसे करना पीछे
पहले ले मेरा सिर उतार।'
उस पुण्यभूमि पर आज तपी!
रे, आन पड़ा संकट कराल,
व्याकुल तेरे सुत तड़प रहे
डस रहे चतुर्दिक विविध व्याल।
मेरे नगपति! मेरे विशाल!
कितनी मणियाँ लुट गईं? मिटा
कितना मेरा वैभव अशेष!
तू ध्यान-मग्न ही रहा, इधर
वीरान हुआ प्यारा स्वदेश।
वैशाली के भग्नावशेष से
पूछ लिच्छवी-शान कहाँ?
ओ री उदास गण्डकी! बता
विद्यापति कवि के गान कहाँ?
तू तरुण देश से पूछ अरे,
गूँजा कैसा यह ध्वंस-राग?
अम्बुधि-अन्तस्तल-बीच छिपी
यह सुलग रही है कौन आग?
प्राची के प्रांगण-बीच देख,
जल रहा स्वर्ण-युग-अग्निज्वाल,
तू सिंहनाद कर जाग तपी!
मेरे नगपति! मेरे विशाल!
रे, रोक युधिष्ठिर को न यहाँ,
जाने दे उनको स्वर्ग धीर,
पर, फिर हमें गाण्डीव-गदा,
लौटा दे अर्जुन-भीम वीर।
कह दे शंकर से, आज करें
वे प्रलय-नृत्य फिर एक बार।
सारे भारत में गूँज उठे,
'हर-हर-बम' का फिर महोच्चार।
ले अंगडाई हिल उठे धरा
कर निज विराट स्वर में निनाद
तू शैलीराट हुँकार भरे
फट जाए कुहा, भागे प्रमाद
तू मौन त्याग, कर सिंहनाद
रे तपी आज तप का न काल
नवयुग-शंखध्वनि जगा रही
तू जाग, जाग, मेरे विशाल

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*प्रेम का सौदा

सत्य का जिसके हृदय में प्यार हो,
एक पथ, बलि के लिए तैयार हो ।

फूँक दे सोचे बिना संसार को,
तोड़ दे मँझधार जा पतवार को ।

कुछ नई पैदा रगों में जाँ करे,
कुछ अजब पैदा नया तूफाँ करे।

हाँ, नईं दुनिया गढ़े अपने लिए,
रैन-दिन जागे मधुर सपने लिए ।

बे-सरो-सामाँ रहे, कुछ गम नहीं, 
कुछ नहीं जिसको, उसे कुछ कम नहीं ।

प्रेम का सौदा बड़ा अनमोल रे !
निःस्व हो, यह मोह-बन्धन खोल रे !

मिल गया तो प्राण में रस घोल रे ! 
पी चुका तो मूक हो, मत बोल रे ! 

प्रेम का भी क्या मनोरम देश है !
जी उठा, जिसकी जलन निःशेष है ।

जल गए जो-जो लिपट अंगार से,
चाँद बन वे ही उगे फिर क्षार से । 

प्रेम की दुनिया बड़ी ऊँची बसी,
चढ़ सका आकाश पर विरला यशी।

हाँ, शिरिष के तन्तु का सोपान है,
भार का पन्थी ! तुम्हें कुछ ज्ञान है ?

है तुम्हें पाथेय का कुछ ध्यान भी ?
साथ जलने का लिया सामान भी ?

बिन मिटे, जल-जल बिना हलका बने,
एक पद रखना कठिन है सामने ।

प्रेम का उन्माद जिन-जिन को चढ़ा,
मिट गए उतना, नशा जितना बढ़ा ।

मर-मिटो, यह प्रेम का शृंगार है।
बेखुदी इस देश में त्योहार है । 

खोजते -ही-खोजते जो खो गया,
चाह थी जिसकी, वही खुद हो गया।

जानती अन्तर्जलन क्या कर नहीं ?
दाह से आराध्य भी सुन्दर नहीं ।

‘प्रेम की जय’ बोल पग-पग पर मिटो,
भय नहीं, आराध्य के मग पर मिटो ।

हाँ, मजा तब है कि हिम रह-रह गले,
वेदना हर गाँठ पर धीरे जले।

एक दिन धधको नहीं, तिल-तिल जलो,
नित्य कुछ मिटते हुए बढ़ते चलो ।

पूर्णता पर आ चुका जब नाश हो,
जान लो, आराध्य के तुम पास हो।

आग से मालिन्य जब धुल जायगा,
एक दिन परदा स्वयं खुल जायगा।

आह! अब भी तो न जग को ज्ञान है,
प्रेम को समझे हुए आसान है ।

फूल जो खिलता प्रल्य की गोद में,
ढूँढ़ते फिरते उसे हम मोद में ।

बिन बिंधे कलियाँ हुई हिय-हार क्या?
कर सका कोई सुखी हो प्यार क्या? 

प्रेम-रस पीकर जिया जाता नहीं ।
प्यार भी जीकर किया जाता कहीं?

मिल सके निज को मिटा जो राख में,
वीर ऐसा एक कोई लाख में।

भेंट में जीवन नहीं तो क्या दिया ?
प्यार दिल से ही किया तो क्या किया ?

चाहिए उर-साथ जीवन-दान भी,
प्रेम की टीका सरल बलिदान ही।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*कविता की पुकार

आज न उडु के नील-कुंज में स्वप्न खोजने जाऊँगी,
आज चमेली में न चंद्र-किरणों से चित्र बनाऊँगी।
अधरों में मुस्कान, न लाली बन कपोल में छाउँगी,
कवि ! किस्मत पर भी न तुम्हारी आँसू बहाऊँगी ।
नालन्दा-वैशाली में तुम रुला चुके सौ बार,
धूसर भुवन-स्वर्ग _ग्रामों_में कर पाई न विहार।
आज यह राज-वाटिका छोड़, चलो कवि ! वनफूलों की ओर।
चलो, जहाँ निर्जन कानन में वन्य कुसुम मुसकाते हैं,
मलयानिल भूलता, भूलकर जिधर नहीं अलि जाते हैं।
कितने दीप बुझे झाड़ी-झुरमुट में ज्योति पसार ?
चले शून्य में सुरभि छोड़कर कितने कुसुम-कुमार ?
कब्र पर मैं कवि ! रोऊँगी, जुगनू-आरती सँजाऊँगी ।


विद्युत छोड़ दीप साजूँगी, महल छोड़ तृण-कुटी-प्रवेश,
तुम गाँवों के बनो भिखारी, मैं भिखारिणी का लूँ वेश।


स्वर्णा चला अहा ! खेतों में उतरी संध्या श्याम परी,
रोमन्थन करती गायें आ रहीं रौंदती घास हरी।
घर-घर से उठ रहा धुआँ, जलते चूल्हे बारी-बारी,
चौपालों में कृषक बैठ गाते "कहँ अटके बनवारी?"
पनघट से आ रही पीतवासना युवती सुकुमार,
किसी भाँति ढोती गागर-यौवन का दुर्वह भार।
बनूँगी मैं कवि ! इसकी माँग, कलश, काजल, सिन्दूर, सुहाग।


वन-तुलसी की गन्ध लिए हलकी पुरवैया आती है,
मन्दिर की घंटा-ध्वनि युग-युग का सन्देश सुनाती है।
टिमटिम दीपक के प्रकाश में पढ़ते निज पोथी शिशुगण,
परदेशी की प्रिया बैठ गाती यह विरह-गीत उन्मन,
"भैया ! लिख दे एक कलम खत मों बालम के जोग,
चारों कोने खेम-कुसल माँझे ठाँ मोर वियोग ।"
दूतिका मैं बन जाऊँगी, सखी ! सुधि उन्हें सुनाऊँगी।


पहन शुक्र का कर्णफूल है दिशा अभी भी मतवाली,
रहते रात रमणियाँ आईं ले-ले फूलों की डाली।
स्वर्ग-स्त्रोत, करुणा की धारा, भारत-माँ का पुण्य तरल,
भक्ति-अश्रुधारा-सी निर्मल गंगा बहती है अविरल।
लहर-लहर पर लहराते हैं मधुर प्रभाती-गान,
भुवन स्वर्ग बन रहा, उड़े जाते ऊपर को प्राण,
पुजारिन की बन कंठ-हिलोर, भिगो दूँगी अब-जग के छोर।


कवि ! असाढ़ की इस रिमझिम में धनखेतों में जाने दो,
कृषक-सुंदरी के स्वर में अटपटे गीत कुछ गाने दो ।
दुखियों के केवल उत्सव में इस दम पर्व मनाने दो,
रोऊँगी खलिहानों में, खेतों में तो हर्षाने दो ।


मैं बच्चों के संग जरा खेलूँगी दूब-बिछौने पर ,
मचलूँगी मैं जरा इन्द्रधनु के रंगीन खिलौने पर ।
तितली के पीछे दौड़ूंगी, नाचूँगी दे-दे ताली,
मैं मकई की सुरभी बनूँगी, पके आम-फल की लाली ।


वेणु-कुंज में जुगनू बन मैं इधर-उधर मुसकाऊँगी ,
हरसिंगार की कलियाँ बनकर वधुओं पर झड़ जाऊँगी।


सूखी रोटी खायेगा जब कृषक खेत में धर कर हल,
तब दूँगी मैं तृप्ति उसे बनकर लोटे का गंगाजल ।
उसके तन का दिव्य स्वेदकण बनकर गिरती जाऊँगी,
और खेत में उन्हीं कणों-से मैं मोती उपजाऊँगी ।


शस्य-श्यामता निरख करेगा कृषक अधिक जब अभिलाषा,
तब मैं उसके हृदय-स्त्रोत में उमड़ूंगी बनकर आशा ।
अर्धनग्न दम्पति के गृह में मैं झोंका बन आऊँगी,
लज्जित हो न अतिथि-सम्मुख वे, दीपक तुरंत बुझाऊँगी।


ऋण-शोधन के लिए दूध-घी बेच-बेच धन जोड़ेंगे,
बूँद-बूँद बेचेंगे, अपने लिए नहीं कुछ छोड़ेंगे ।
शिशु मचलेंगे दूध देख, जननी उनको बहलायेंगी,
मैं फाडूंगी हृदय, लाज से आँख नहीं रो पायेगी ।
इतने पर भी धन-पतियों की उनपर होगी मार, 
तब मैं बरसूँगी बन बेबस के आँसू सुकुमार ।
फटेगा भू का हृदय कठोर । चलो कवि ! वनफूलों की ओर ।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*बोधिसत्त्व

सिमट विश्व-वेदना निखिल बज उठी करुण अन्तर में,
देव ! हुंकरित हुआ कठिन युगधर्म तुम्हारे स्वर में ।
काँटों पर कलियों, गैरिक पर किया मुकुट का त्याग
किस सुलग्न में जगा प्रभो ! यौवन का तीव्र विराग ?
चले ममता का बंधन तोड़
विश्व की महामुक्ति की ओर ।

तप की आग, त्याग की ज्वाला से प्रबोध-संधान किया ,
विष पी स्वयं, अमृत जीवन का तृषित विश्व को दान किया ।
वैशाली की धूल चरण चूमने ललक ललचाती है ,
स्मृति-पूजन में तप-कानन की लता पुष्प बरसाती है ।

वट के नीचे खड़ी खोजती लिए सुजाता खीर तुम्हें ,
बोधिवृक्ष-तल बुला रहे कलरव में कोकिल-कीर तुम्हें ।
शस्त्र-भार से विकल खोजती रह-रह धरा अधीर तुम्हें ,
प्रभो ! पुकार रही व्याकुल मानवता की जंजीर तुम्हें । 

आह ! सभ्यता के प्राङ्गण में आज गरल-वर्षण कैसा !
धृणा सिखा निर्वाण दिलानेवाला यह दर्शन कैसा !
स्मृतियों का अंधेर ! शास्त्र का दम्भ ! तर्क का छल कैसा ! 
दीन दुखी असहाय जनों पर अत्याचार प्रबल कैसा !

आज दीनता को प्रभु की पूजा का भी अधिकार नहीं ,
देव ! बना था क्या दुखियों के लिए निठुर संसार नहीं ?
धन-पिशाच की विजय, धर्म की पावन ज्योति अदृश्य हुई ,
दौड़ो बोधिसत्त्व ! भारत में मानवता अस्पृश्य हुई ।

धूप-दीप, आरती, कुसुम ले भक्त प्रेम-वश आते हैं ,
मन्दिर का पट बन्द देख ‘जय’ कह निराश फिर जाते हैं ।
शबरी के जूठे बेरों से आज राम को प्रेम नहीं ,
मेवा छोड़ शाक खाने का याद नाथ को नेम नहीं ।

पर, गुलाब-जल में गरीब के अश्रु राम क्या पायेंगे ?
बिना नहाये इस जल में क्या नारायण कहलायेंगे ?
मनुज-मेघ के पोषक दानव आज निपट निर्द्वन्द्व हुए ;
कैसे बचे दीन ? प्रभु भी धनियों के गृह में बन्द हुए ।

अनाचार की तीव्र आँच में अपमानित अकुलाते हैं ,
जागो बोधिसत्त्व ! भारत के हरिजन तुम्हें बुलाते हैं ।
जागो विप्लव के वाक्* ! दम्भियों के इन अत्याचारों से ,
जागो, हे जागो, तप-निधान ! दलितों के हाहाकारों से ।

जागो, गांधी पर किये गए नरपशु-पतितों के वारों से , *
जागो, मैत्री-निर्घोष ! आज व्यापक युगधर्म-पुकारों से ।
जागो, गौतम ! जागो, महान !
जागो, अतीत के क्रांति-गान !
जागो, जगती के धर्म-तत्त्व !
जागो, हे ! जागो बोधिसत्त्व !*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मैं पतझड़ की कोयल उदास,
बिखरे वैभव की रानी हूँ
मैं हरी-भरी हिम-शैल-तटी
की विस्मृत स्वप्न-कहानी हूँ।

अपनी माँ की मैं वाम भृकुटि,
गरिमा की हूँ धूमिल छाया,
मैं विकल सांध्य रागिनी करुण,
मैं मुरझी सुषमा की माया।

मैं क्षीणप्रभा, मैं हत-आभा,
सम्प्रति, भिखारिणी मतवाली,
खँडहर में खोज रही अपने
उजड़े सुहाग की हूँ लाली।

मैं जनक कपिल की पुण्य-जननि,
मेरे पुत्रों का महा ज्ञान ।
मेरी सीता ने दिया विश्व
की रमणी को आदर्श-दान।

मैं वैशाली के आसपास
बैठी नित खँडहर में अजान,
सुनती हूँ साश्रु नयन अपने
लिच्छवि-वीरों के कीर्ति-गान।

नीरव निशि में गंडकी विमल
कर देती मेरे विकल प्राण,
मैं खड़ी तीर पर सुनती हूँ
विद्यापति-कवि के मधुर गान।

नीलम-घन गरज-गरज बरसें
रिमझिम-रिमझिम-रिमझिम अथोर,
लहरें गाती हैं मधु-विहाग,
‘हे, हे सखि ! हमर दुखक न ओर ।’

चांदनी-बीच धन-खेतों में
हरियाली बन लहराती हूँ,
आती कुछ सुधि, पगली दौड़ो
मैं कपिलवस्तु को जाती हूँ।

बिखरी लट, आँसू छलक रहे,
मैं फिरती हूँ मारी-मारी ।
कण-कण में खोज रही अपनी 
खोई अनन्त निधियाँ सारी।

मैं उजड़े उपवन की मालिन,
उठती मेरे हिय विषम हूख,
कोकिला नहीं, इस कुंज-बीच
रह-रह अतीत-सुधि रही कूक।

मैं पतझड़ की कोयल उदास,
बिखरे वैभव की रानी हूँ,
मैं हरी-भरी हिमशैल-तटी
की विस्मृत स्वप्न-कहानी हूँ।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*पाटलिपुत्र की गंगा से

संध्या की इस मलिन सेज पर
गंगे ! किस विषाद के संग,
सिसक-सिसक कर सुला रही तू
अपने मन की मृदुल उमंग?

उमड़ रही आकुल अन्तर में
कैसी यह वेदना अथाह ?
किस पीड़ा के गहन भार से
निश्चल-सा पड़ गया प्रवाह?

मानस के इस मौन मुकुल में
सजनि ! कौन-सी व्यथा अपार
बनकर गन्ध अनिल में मिल
जाने को खोज रही लघु द्वार?

चल अतीत की रंगभूमि में
स्मृति-पंखों पर चढ़ अनजान,
विकल-चित सुनती तू अपने
चन्द्रगुप्त का क्या जय-गान?

घूम रहा पलकों के भीतर
स्वप्नों-सा गत विभव विराट?
आता है क्या याद मगध का
सुरसरि! वह अशोक सम्राट?

सन्यासिनी-समान विजन में
कर-कर गत विभूति का ध्यान,
व्यथित कंठ से गाती हो क्या
गुप्त-वंश का गरिमा-गान?

गूंज रहे तेरे इस तट पर
गंगे ! गौतम के उपदेश,
ध्वनित हो रहे इन लहरों में
देवि ! अहिंसा के सन्देश।

कुहुक-कुहुक मृदु गीत वही
गाती कोयल डाली-डाली,
वही स्वर्ण-संदेश नित्य
बन आता ऊषा की लाली।

तुझे याद है चढ़े पदों पर
कितने जय-सुमनों के हार?
कितनी बार समुद्रगुप्त ने
धोई है तुझमें तलवार?

तेरे तीरों पर दिग्विजयी
नृप के कितने उड़े निशान?
कितने चक्रवर्तियों ने हैं
किये कूल पर अवभृत्थ-स्नान?

विजयी चन्द्रगुप्त के पद पर
सैल्यूकस की वह मनुहार,
तुझे याद है देवि ! मगध का
वह विराट उज्ज्वल शृंगार?

जगती पर छाया करती थी
कभी हमारी भुजा विशाल,
बार-बार झुकते थे पद पर
ग्रीक-यवन के उन्नत भाल।

उस अतीत गौरव की गाथा
छिपी इन्हीं उपकूलों में,
कीर्ति-सुरभि वह गमक रही
अब भी तेरे वन-फूलों में।

नियति-नटी ने खेल-कूद में
किया नष्ट सारा शृंगार,
खँडहर की धूलों में सोया
अपना स्वर्णोदय साकार।

तू ने सुख-सुहाग देखा है,
उदय और फिर अस्त, सखी!
देख, आज निज युवराजों को
भिक्षाटन में व्यस्त सखी!

एक-एक कर गिरे मुकुट,
विकसित वन भस्मीभूत हुआ,
तेरे सम्मुख महासिन्धु
सूखा, सैकत उद्भूत हुआ।

धधक उठा तेरे मरघट में
जिस दिन सोने का संसार,
एक-एक कर लगा धहकने
मगध-सुन्दरी का शृंगार,

जिस दिन जली चिता गौरव की,
जय-भेरी जब मूक हुई,
जमकर पत्थर हुई न क्यों,
यदि टूट नहीं दो-टूक हुई?

छिपे-छिपे बज रही मंद्र ध्वनि
मिट्टी में नक्कारों की,
गूँज रही झन-झन धूलों में
मौर्यों की तलवारों की।

दायें पार्श्व पड़ा सोता
मिट्टी में मगध शक्तिशाली,
वीर लिच्छवी की विधवा
बायें रोती है वैशाली।

तू निज मानस-ग्रंथ खोल
दोनों की गरिमा गाती है,
वीचि-दृर्गों से हेर-हेर
सिर धुन-धुन कर रह जाती है।

देवी ! दुखद है वर्त्तमान की
यह असीम पीड़ा सहना।
नहीं सुखद संस्मृति में भी
उज्ज्वल अतीत की रत रहना।

अस्तु, आज गोधूलि-लग्न में
गंगे ! मन्द-मन्द बहना;
गाँवों, नगरों के समीप चल
कलकल स्वर से यह कहना,

"खँडहर में सोई लक्ष्मी का
फिर कब रूप सजाओगे?
भग्न देव-मन्दिर में कब
पूजा का शंख बजाओगे?"*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*कस्मै देवाय ?*


रच फूलों के गीत मनोहर.
चित्रित कर लहरों के कम्पन,
कविते ! तेरी विभव-पुरी में
स्वर्गिक स्वप्न बना कवि-जीवन।

छाया सत्य चित्र बन उतरी,
मिला शून्य को रूप सनातन,
कवि-मानस का स्वप्न भूमि पर
बन आया सुरतरु-मधु-कानन।

भावुक मन था, रोक न पाया,
सज आये पलकों में सावन,
नालन्दा-वैशाली के
ढूहों पर, बरसे पुतली के घन।

दिल्ली को गौरव-समाधि पर
आँखों ने आँसू बरसाये,
सिकता में सोये अतीत के
ज्योति-वीर स्मृति में उग आये।

बार-बार रोती तावी की
लहरों से निज कंठ मिलाकर,
देवि ! तुझे, सच, रुला चुका हूँ
सूने में आँसू बरसा कर।

मिथिला में पाया न कहीं, तब
ढूँढ़ा बोधि-वृक्ष के नीचे,
गौतम का पाया न पता,
गंगा की लहरों ने दृग मीचे।

मैं निज प्रियदर्शन अतीत का
खोज रहा सब ओर नमूना,
सच है या मेरे दृग का भ्रम?
लगता विश्व मुझे यह सूना।

छीन-छीन जल-थल की थाती
संस्कृति ने निज रूप सजाया,
विस्मय है, तो भी न शान्ति का
दर्शन एक पलक को पाया।

जीवन का यति-साम्य नहीं क्यों
फूट सका जब तक तारों से
तृप्ति न क्यों जगती में आई
अब तक भी आविष्कारों से?

जो मंगल-उपकरण कहाते,
वे मनुजों के पाप हुए क्यों?
विस्मय है, विज्ञान बिचारे
के वर ही अभिशाप हुए क्यों?

घरनी चीख कराह रही है
दुर्वह शस्त्रों के भारों से,
सभ्य जगत को तृप्ति नहीं
अब भी युगव्यापी संहारों से।

गूँज रहीं संस्कृति-मंडप में
भीषण फणियों की फुफकारें,
गढ़ते ही भाई जाते हैं
भाई के वध-हित तलवारें।

शुभ्र वसन वाणिज्य-न्याय का
आज रुधिर से लाल हुआ है,
किरिच-नोक पर अवलंबित
व्यापार, जगत बेहाल हुआ है।

सिर धुन-धुन सभ्यता-सुंदरी
रोती है बेबस निज रथ में,
"हाय ! दनुज किस ओर मुझे ले
खींच रहे शोणित के पथ में?"

दिक्*-दिक्* में शस्त्रों की झनझन,
धन-पिशाच का भैरव-नर्त्तन,
दिशा-दिशा में कलुष-नीति,
हत्या, तृष्णा, पातक-आवर्त्तन!

दलित हुए निर्बल सबलों से
मिटे राष्ट्र, उजड़े दरिद्र जन,
आह! सभ्यता आज कर रही
असहायों का शोणित-शोषण।

क्रांति-धात्रि कविते! जागे, उठ,
आडम्बर में आग लगा दे,
पतन, पाप, पाखंड जलें,
जग में ऐसी ज्वाला सुलगा दे।

विद्युत की इस चकाचौंध में
देख, दीप की लौ रोती है।
अरी, हृदय को थाम, महल के
लिए झोंपड़ी बलि होती है।

देख, कलेजा फाड़ कृषक
दे रहे हृदय शोणित की धारें;
बनती ही उनपर जाती हैं
वैभव की ऊंची दीवारें।

धन-पिशाच के कृषक-मेध में
नाच रही पशुता मतवाली,
आगन्तुक पीते जाते हैं
दीनों के शोणित की प्याली।

उठ भूषण की भाव-रंगिणी!
लेनिन के दिल की चिनगारी!
युग-मर्दित यौवन की ज्वाला !
जाग-जाग, री क्रान्ति-कुमारी!

लाखों क्रौंच कराह रहे हैं,
जाग, आदि कवि की कल्याणी?
फूट-फूट तू कवि-कंठों से
बन व्यापक निज युग की वाणी।

बरस ज्योति बन गहन तिमिर में,
फूट मूक की बनकर भाषा,
चमक अंध की प्रखर दृष्टि बन,
उमड़ गरीबी की बन आशा।

गूँज, शान्ति की सुकद साँस-सी
कलुष-पूर्ण युग-कोलाहल में,
बरस, सुधामय कनक-वृष्टि-सी
ताप-तप्त जग के मरुथल में।

खींच मधुर स्वर्गीय गीत से
जगती को जड़ता से ऊपर,
सुख की सरस कल्पना-सी तू
छा जाये कण-कण में भू पर।

क्या होगा अनुचर न वाष्प हो,
पड़े न विद्युत-दीप जलाना;
मैं न अहित मानूँगा, चाहे
मुझे न नभ के पन्थ चलाना।

तमसा के अति भव्य पुलिन पर,
चित्रकूट के छाया-तरु तर,
कहीं तपोवन के कुंजों में
देना पर्णकुटी का ही घर।

जहाँ तृणों में तू हँसती हो,
बहती हो सरि में इठलाकर,
पर्व मनाती हो तरु-तरु पर
तू विहंग-स्वर में गा-गाकर।

कन्द, मूल, नीवार भोगकर,
सुलभ इंगुदी-तैल जलाकर,
जन-समाज सन्तुष्ट रहे
हिल-मिल आपस में प्रेम बढ़ाकर।

धर्म-भिन्नता हो न, सभी जन
शैल-तटी में हिल-मिल जायें;
ऊषा के स्वर्णिम प्रकाश में
भावुक भक्ति-मुग्ध-मन गायें,

"हिरण्यगर्भः समवर्तताग्रे
भूतस्य जातः पतिरेक आसीत्*,
स दाधार पृथिवीं द्यामुतेर्माम्*
कस्मै देवाय हविषा विधे म?"

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

(बोरस्टल जेल के शहीद यतीन्द्रनाथ दास की मृत्यु पर)

निर्मम नाता तोड़ जगत का अमरपुरी की ओर चले,
बन्धन-मुक्ति न हुई, जननि की गोद मधुरतम छोड़ चले।
जलता नन्दन-वन पुकारता, मधुप! कहाँ मुँह मोड़ चले?
बिलख रही यशुदा, माधव! क्यों मुरली मंजु मरोड़ चले?
उबल रहे सब सखा, नाश की उद्धत एक हिलोर चले;
पछताते हैं वधिक, पाप का घड़ा हमारा फोड़ चले।
माँ रोती, बहनें कराहतीं, घर-घर व्याकुलता जागी,
उपल-सरीखे पिघल-पिघल तुम किधर चले मेरे बागी?

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*ओ द्विधाग्रस्त शार्दूल ! बोल


हिल रहा धरा का शीर्ण मूल,
जल रहा दीप्त सारा खगोल,
तू सोच रहा क्या अचल, मौन ?
ओ द्विधाग्रस्त शार्दूल ! बोल ?

जाग्रत जीवन की चरम-ज्योति
लड़ रही सिन्धु के आरपार,
संघर्ष-समर सब ओर, एक
हिमगुहा-बीच घन-अन्धकार।
प्लावन के खा दुर्जय प्रहार
जब रहे सकल प्राचीर काँप,
तब तू भीतर क्या सोच रहा
है क्लीव-धर्म का पृष्ठ खोल?

क्या पाप मोक्ष का भी प्रयास
ओ द्विधाग्रस्त शार्दूल ! बोल ?

बुझ गया जवलित पौरुष-प्रदीप?
या टूट गये नख-रद कराल?
या तू लख कर भयाभीत हुआ
लपटें चारों दिशि लाल-लाल?
दुर्लभ सुयोग, यह वह्निवाह
धोने आया तेरा कलंक,
विधि का यह नियत विधान तुझे
लड़कर लेना है मुक्ति मोल।
किस असमंजस में अचल मौन
ओ द्विधाग्रस्त शार्दूल ! बोल ?

संसार तुझे दे क्या प्रमाण?
रक्खे सम्मुख किसका चरित्र?
तेरे पूर्वज कह गये, "युद्ध
चिर अनघ और शाश्वत पवित्र।"
तप से खिंच आकर विजय पास
है माँग रही बलिदान आज,
"मैं उसे वरूँगी होम सके
स्वागत में जो घन-प्राण आज।"
‘है दहन मुक्ति का मंत्र एक’,
सुन, गूँज रहा सारा खगोल;

तू सोच रहा क्या अचल मौन
ओ द्विधाग्रस्त शार्दूल ! बोल ?


नख-दंत देख मत हृदय हार,
गृह-भेद देख मत हो अधीर;
अन्तर की अतुल उमंग देख,
देखे, अपनी ज़ंजीर वीर !
यह पवन परम अनुकूल देख,
रे, देख भुजा का बल अथाह,
तू चले बेड़ियाँ तोड़ कहीं,
रोकेगा आकर कौन राह ?
डगमग धरणी पर दमित तेज
सागर पारे-सा उठे डोल;

उठ, जाग, समय अब शेष नहीं,
भारत माँ के शार्दुल ! बोल ।
*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*पटना जेल की दीवार से


मृत्यु-भीत शत-लक्ष मानवों की करुणार्द्र पुकार!
ढह पड़ना था तुम्हें अरी ! ओ पत्थर की दीवार!
निष्फल लौट रही थी जब मरनेवालों की आह,
दे देनी थी तुम्हें अभागिनि, एक मौज को राह ।

एक मनुज, चालीस कोटि मनुजों का जो है प्यारा,
एक मनुज, भारत-रानी की आँखों का ध्रुवतारा।
एक मनुज, जिसके इंगित पर कोटि लोग चलते हैं,
आगे-पीछे नहीं देखते, खुशी-खुशी जलते हैं ।

एक मनुज, जिसका शरीर ही बन्दी है पाशों में,
लेकिन, जो जी रहा मुक्त हो जनता की सांसों में।
जिसका ज्वलित विचार देश की छाती में बलता है,
और दीप्त आदर्श पवन में भी निश्चल जलता है।

कोटि प्राण जिस यशःकाय ऋषि की महिमा गाते हैं,
इतिहासों में स्वयं चरण के चिह्न बने जाते हैं।
वह मनुष्य, जो आज तुम्हारा बन्दी केवल तन से,
लेकिन, व्याप रहा है जो सारे भारत को मन से।

मुट्ठी भर हड्डियाँ निगलकर पापिनि, इतराती हो?
मुक्त विराट पुरुष की माया समझ नहीं पाती हो ?
तुम्हें ज्ञात, उर-उर में किसकी पीड़ा बोल रही है?
धर्म-शिखा किसकी प्रदीप्त गृह-गृह में डोल रही है?

किसके लिए असंख्य लोचनों से झरने है जारी?
किसके लिए दबी आहों से छिटक रही चिनगारी?
धुँधुआती भट्ठियाँ एक दिन फूटेंगी, फूटेंगी ;
ये जड़ पत्थर की दीवारें टूटेंगी, टूटेंगी।

जंजीरों से बड़ा जगत में बना न कोई गहना,
जय हो उस बलपुंज सिंह की, जिसने इनको पहना।
आँखों पर पहरा बिठला कर हँसें न किरिचोंवाले,
फटने ही वाले हैं युग के बादल काले-काले।

मिली न जिनको राह, वेग वे विद्युत बन आते हैं,
बहे नहीं जो अश्रु, वही अंगारे बन जाते हैं।
मानवेन्द्र राजेन्द्र हमारा अहंकार है, बल है,
तपःपूत आलोक, देश माता का खड्ग प्रबल है।

जिस दिन होगी खड़ी तान कर भृकुटी भारत-रानी
खड्ग उगल देना होगा ओ पिशाचिनी दीवानी !
घड़ी मुक्ति की नहीं टलेगी कभी किसी के टाले,
शाप दे गये तुम्हे, किन्तु, मिथिला के मरनेवाले ।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*गा रही कविता युगों से मुग्ध हो

गा रही कविता युगों से मुग्ध हो,
मधुर गीतों का न पर, अवसान है।
चाँदनी की शेष क्यों होगी सुधा,
फूल की रुकती न जब मुस्कान है?

चन्द्रिका किस रूपसी की है हँसी?
दूब यह किसकी अनन्त दुकूल है?
किस परी के प्रेम की मधु कल्पना
व्योम में नक्षत्र, वन में फूल है?

नत-नयन कर में कुसुम-जयमाल ले,
भाल में कौमार्य की बेंदी दिये,
क्षितिज पर आकर खड़ी होती उषा
नित्य किस सौभाग्यशाली के लिए?

धान की पी चन्द्रधौत हरीतिमा
आज है उन्मादिनी कविता-परी,
दौड़ती तितली बनी वह फूल पर,
लोटती भू पर जहाँ दूर्वा हरी ।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मैं शिशिर-शीर्णा चली, अब जाग ओ मधुमासवाली !


खोल दृग, मधु नींद तज, तंद्रालसे, रूपसि विजन की !
साज नव शृंगार, मधु-घट संग ले, कर सुधि भुवन की ।
विश्व में तृण-तृण जगी है आज मधु की प्यास आली !
मैं शिशिर-शीर्णा चली, अब जाग ओ मधुमासवाली !



वर्ष की कविता सुनाने खोजते पिक मौन बोले,
स्पर्श कर द्रुत बौरने को आम्र आकुल बाँह खोले;
पंथ में कोरकवती जूही खड़ी ले नम्र डाली।
मैं शिशिर-शीर्णा चली, अब जाग ओ मधुमासवाली !



लौट जाता गंध वह सौरभ बिना फिर-फिर मलय को,
पुष्पशर चिन्तित खड़ा संसार के उर की विजय को ।
मौन खग विस्मित- ‘कहाँ अटकी मधुर उल्लासवाली ?’
मैं शिशिर-शीर्णा चली, अब जाग ओ मधुमासवाली !


मुक्त करने को विकल है लाज की मधु-प्रीति कारा;
विश्व-यौवन की शिरा में नाचने को रक्तधारा।
चाहती छाना दृगों में आज तज कर गाल लाली।
मैं शिशिर-शीर्णा चली, अब जाग ओ मधुमासवाली !


है विकल उल्लास वसुधा के हृदय से फूटने को,
प्रात-अंचल-ग्रंथि से नव रश्मि चंचल छूटने को ।
भृंग मधु पीने खड़े उद्यत लिये कर रिक्त प्याली ।
मैं शिशिर-शीर्णा चली, अब जाग ओ मधुमासवाली !



इंद्र की धनुषी बनी तितली पवन में डोलती है;
अप्सराएँ भूमि के हित पंख-पट निज खोलती है ।
आज बन साकार छाने उमड़ते कवि-स्वप्न आली !
मैं शिशिर-शीर्णा चली, अब जाग ओ मधुमासवाली !

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*राजा-रानी

राजा बसन्त, वर्षा ऋतुओं की रानी,
लेकिन, दोनों की कितनी भिन्न कहानी !
राजा के मुख में हँसी, कंठ में माला,
रानी का अन्तर विकल, दृगों में पानी ।

डोलती सुरभि राजा-घर कोने-कोने,
परियाँ सेवा में खड़ी सजाकर दोने।
खोले अलकें रानी व्याकुल-सी आई,
उमड़ी जानें क्या व्यथा , लगी वह रोने।

रानी रोओ, पोंछो न अश्रु अन्चल से,
राजा अबोध खेलें कचनार-कमल से।
राजा के वन में कैसे कुसुम खिलेंगे,
सींचो न धरा यदि तुम आँसू के जल से?

लेखनी लिखे, मन में जो निहित व्यथा है,
रानी की सब दिन गीली रही कथा है ।
त्रेता के राजा क्षमा करें यदि बोलूँ,
राजा-रानी की युग से यही प्रथा है।

विधु-संग-संग चाँदनी खिली वन-वन में,
सीते ! तुम तो खो रही चरण-पूजन में।
तो भी, यह अग्नि-विधान! राम निष्ठुर हैं;
रानी ! जनमी थीं तुम किस अशुभ लगन में?

नृप हुए राम, तुमने विपदाएँ झेलीं;
थीं कीर्ति उन्हें प्रिय, तुम वन गई अकेली।
वैदेहि ! तुम्हें माना कलंकिनी प्रिय ने,
रानी ! करुणा की तुम भी विषम पहेली।

रो-रो राजा की कीर्तिलता पनपाओ,
रानी ! आयसु है, लिये गर्भ बन जाओ।
सूखो सरयू ! साकेत ! भस्म हो; रानी !
माँ के उर में छिप रहो, न मुख दिखलाओ।

औ’ यहाँ कौन यह विधु की मलिन कला-सी,
संध्या-सुहाग-सी, तेज-हीन चपला-सी?
अयि मूर्तिमती करुणे द्वापर की ! बोलो,
तुम कौन मौन क्षीणा अलका-अबला-सी ?

अयि शकुन्तले ! कैसा विषाद आनन में?
रह-रह किसकी सुधि कसक रही है मन में?
प्याली थी वह विष-भरी, प्रेम में भूली,
पी गई जिसे भोली तुम खता-भवन में।

माधवी-कुंज की मादक प्रणय-कहानी,
नयनों में है साकार आज बन पानी।
पुतली में रच तसवीर निठुर राजा की
रानी रोती फिरती वन-वन दीवानी।

राजा हँसते हैं, हँसे, तुम्हें रोना है,
मालिन्य मुकुट का भी तुमको धोना है;
रानी ! विधि का अभिशाप यहाँ ऊसर में
आँसू से मोती-बीज तुम्हें बोना है।

किरणों का कर अवरोध उड़ा अंचल है,
छाया में राजा मना रहा मंगल है।
रानी ! राजा को ज्ञात न, पर अनजाने,
भ्रू-इंगित पर वह घूम रहा पल-पल है।

वह नव वसन्त का कुसुम, और तुम लाली,
वह पावस-नभ, तुम सजल घटा मतवाली;
रानी ! राजा की इस सूनी दुनिया में
बुनती स्वप्नों से तुम सोने की जाली।

सुख की तुम मादक हँसी, आह दुर्दिन की,
सुख-दुख, दोनों में, विभा इन्दु अमलिन की।
प्राणों की तुम गुंजार, प्रेम की पीड़ा,
रानी ! निसि का मधु, और दीप्ति तुम दिन की।

पग-पग पर झरते कुसुम, सुकोमल पथ हैं,
रानी ! कबरी का बन्ध तुम्हारा श्लथ है,
झिलमिला रही मुसकानों से अँधियाली,
चलता अबाध, निर्भय राजा का रथ है।

छिटकी तुम विद्युत्*-शिखा, हुआ उजियाला,
तम-विकल सैनिकों में संजीवन डाला;
हल्दीघाटी हुंकार उठी जब रानी !
तुम धधक उठी बनकर जौहर की ज्वाला।

राजा की स्मृति बन ज्योति खिली जौहर में,
असि चढ़ चमकी रानी की विभा समर में;
भू पर रानी जूही, गुलाब राजा है;
राजा-रानी हैं सूर्य-सोम अम्बर में।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*निर्झरिणी

मधु-यामिनी-अंचल-ओट में सोई थी
बालिका-जूही उमंग-भरी;
विधु-रंजित ओस-कणों से भरी
थी बिछी वन-स्वप्न-सी दूब हरी;
मृदु चाँदनी-बीच थी खेल रही
वन-फूलों से शून्य में इन्द्र-परी,
कविता बन शैल-महाकवि के
उर से मैं तभी अनजान झरी।


हरिणी-शिशु ने निज लास दिया,
मधु राका ने रूप दिया अपना,
कुमुदी ने हँसी, परियों ने उमंग,
चकोरी ने प्रेम में यों तपना।
नभ नील ने जन्म-घड़ी ही में नील
समुद्र का भव्य दिया सपना,
‘पी कहाँ’ कह प्रेमी पपीहरे ने
सिखलाया मुझे ‘पी कहाँ’ जपना।


गति-रोध किया गिरि ने, पर, मैं
द्रुत भाग चली घहराती हुई,
सरकी उपलों में भुजंगिनी-सी
मैं शिला से कहीं टकराती हुई;
जननी-गृह छोड़ चली, मुड़ देखा
कभी न उसे ललचाती हुई,
गिरि-शृंग से कूद पड़ी मैं अभय
‘पी कहाँ?’‘पी कहाँ?’ धुन गाती हुई।


वनभूमि ने दूब के अंचल में
गिरि से गिरते मुझे छान लिया,
गिरि-मल्लिका कुन्तल-बीच पिरो
मुझको निज बालिका मान लिया;
कलियों ने सुहाग के मोती दिये,
नव ऊषा ने सेंदुर-दान दिया,
जगती को हरी लख मैंने हरी-हरी
दूबों का ही परिधान लिया।



तट की हिमराशि की आरसी में
अपनी छवि देख दीवानी हुई।
प्रिय-दर्शन की मधु लालसा में
पिघली, पल में घुल पनी हुई।
टकराने चली मैं असीम के वक्ष से,
रूप के ज्वार की रनी हुई।
उनमाद की रागिनी, बेकली की
अपनी ही मैं आप कहानी हुई।


जननी-धरणी मुझे गोद लिये
थी सचेत कि मैं भग जाऊँ नहीं,
वन-जन्तुओं के शिशु आन जुटे
कि सखा बिन मैं दुख पाऊँ नहीं।
थी डरी मैं, पड़ी ममता में कहीं
इस देश में ही रह जाऊँ नहीं,
प्रिय देखे बिना झर जाऊँ न व्यर्थ,
कहीं छवि यों ही गँवाऊँ नहीं।


एक रोज़ उनींदी हुई जो धरा,
द्रुत भागी मैं आँख बचाती हुई,
वन-वल्लरी-अंचल-बीच कहीं
तृण-पुंज में वेश छिपाती हुई।
निकली द्रुम-कुंज की छाँह से तो
मैं चली फिर से घहराती हुई,
सिकता-से पिपासित विश्व के कंठ में
स्वर्ग-सुधा सरसाती हुई।


वनदेवी! द्रुमांचल श्याम हिला
फिरने का करो न इशारा मुझे,
उपलो! पद यों न गहो, भुज खोल
न बाँध, तू हाय! किनारा ! मुझे।
किसको ध्वनि दूर से आई? पुकार
रहा सुन अम्बुधि प्यारा मुझे,
जननी धरणी! तिरछी हो जरा,
अरी! वेग से खींच तू धारा मुझे।


अभिसारिका मैं मिलने हूँ चली,
प्रिय-पंथ रे , कोई बताना जरा,
किस शूली पै ‘मीरा’-पिया की है सेज?
इशारों से कोई दिखाना जरा।
पथ-भूली-सी कुंज में राधिका के
हित श्याम! तू वेणु बजाना जरा,
तुझमें प्रिय! खोने को तो आ रही
पर तू भी गले से लगाना ज़रा।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*कोयल

कैसा होगा वह नन्दन-वन? 
सखि! जिसकी स्वर्ण-तटी से तू स्वर में भर-भर लाती मधुकण।
कैसा होग वह नन्दन-वन?

कुंकुम-रंजित परिधान किये,
अधरों पर मृदु मुसकान लिए,
गिरिजा निर्झरिणी को रँगने
कंचन-घट में सामान लिये।

नत नयन, लाल कुछ गाल किये,
पूजा-हित कंचन-थाल लिये,
ढोती यौवन का भार, अरुण
कौमार्य-विन्दु निज भाल दिये।

स्वर्णिम दुकूल फहराती-सी,
अलसित, सुरभित, मदमाती-सी,
दूबों से हरी-भरी भू पर
आती षोडशी उषा सुन्दर।

हँसता निर्झर का उपल-कूल
लख तृण-तरु पर नव छवि-दुकूल;
तलहटी चूमती चरण-रेणु,
उगते पद-पद पर अमित फूल।

तब तृण-झुर्मुट के बीच कहाँ देते हैं पंख भिगो हिमकन?
किस शान्त तपोवन में बैठी तू रचती गीत सरस, पावन?
यौवन का प्यार-भरा मधुवन,
खेलता जहाँ हँसमुख बचपन,
कैसा होगा वह नन्दन-वन?

गिरि के पदतल पर आस-पास
मखमली दूब करती विलास।
भावुक पर्वत के उर से झर
बह चली काव्यधारा (निर्झर)

हरियाली में उजियाली-सी
पहने दूर्वा का हरित चीर
नव चन्द्रमुखी मतवाली-सी;

पद-पद पर छितराती दुलार,
बन हरित भूमि का कंठ-हार।

तनता भू पर शोभा-वितान,
गाते खग द्रुम पर मधुर गान।
अकुला उठती गंभीर दिशा,
चुप हो सुनते गिरि लगा कान।

रोमन्थन करती मृगी कहीं,
कूदते अंग पर मृग-कुमार,
अवगाहन कर निर्झर-तट पर
लेटे हैं कुछ मृग पद पसार।

टीलों पर चरती गाय सरल,
गो-शिशु पीते माता का थन,
ऋषि-बालाएँ ले-ले लघु घट
हँस-हँस करतीं द्रुम का सिंचन।

तरु-तल सखियों से घिरी हुई, वल्कल से कस कुच का उभार,
विरहिणि शकुन्तला आँसु से लिखती मन की पीड़ा अपार,
ऊपर पत्तों में छिपी हुई तू उसका मृदु हृदयस्पन्दन,
अपने गीतों का कड़ियों में भर-भर करती कूजित कानन।
वह साम-गान-मुखरित उपवन।
जगती की बालस्मृति पावन!
वह तप-कनन! वह नन्दन-वन!

किन कलियों ने भर दी श्यामा,
तेरे सु-कंठ में यह मिठास?
किस इन्द्र-परी ने सिखा दिया
स्वर का कंपन, लय का विलास?

भावों का यह व्याकुल प्रवाह,
अन्तरतम की यह मधुर तान,
किस विजन वसन्त-भरे वन में
सखि! मिला तुझे स्वर्गीय गान?

थे नहा रहे चाँदनी-बीच जब गिरि, निर्झर, वन विजन, गहन,
तब वनदेवी के साथ बैठ कब किया कहाँ सखि! स्वर-साधन?
परियों का वह शृंगार-सदन!
कवितामय है जिसका कन-कन!
कैसा होगा वह नन्दन-वन!*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*मिथिला में शरत्*

किस स्वप्न-लोक से छवि उतरी?

ऊपर निरभ्र नभ नील-नील,
नीचे घन-विम्बित झील-झील।
उत्तर किरीट पर कनक-किरण,
पद-तल मन्दाकिनि रजत-वरण।
छलकी कण-कण में दिव्य सुधा,
बन रही स्वर्ग मिथिला-वसुधा।

तन की साड़ी-द्युति सघन श्याम
तरु, लता, धान, दूर्वा ललाम।
दायें कोशल ले अर्ध्य खड़ा,
आरती बंग ले वाम-वाम।

दूबों से लेकर बाँसों तक,
गृह-लता, सरित-तट कासों तक,
हिल रही पवन में हरियाली;
वसुधा ने कौन सुधा पा ली?
गाती धनखेतों -बीच परी,
किस स्वप्न-लोक से छवि उतरी?

क्या शरत्*-निशा की बात कहूँ?
जो कुछ देखा था रात, कहूँ?
निर्मल ऋतु की मुख-भरी हँसी,
चाँदनी विसुध भू आन खसी;
मदरसा, विकल, मदमाती-सी,
अपने सुख में न समाती-सी।

गंडकी सुप्त थी रेतों में,
पंछी चुप नीड़-निकेतों में;
‘चुप-चुप’ थी शान्ति सभी घर में;
चाँदनी सजग थी जग-भर में,
हाँ, कम्प जरा हरियाली में,
थी आहट कुछ वैशाली में।

इतने में (उफ़! कविता उमड़ी)
खँडहर से निकली एक परी;
गंडकी-कूल खेतों में आ
हरियाली में हो गई खड़ी।
लट खुली हुई लहराती थी,
मुख पर आवरण बनाती थी;

सपनों में भूल रहा मन था,
उन्मन दृग में सूनापन था।
धानी दुकूल गिर धानों पर
मंजरी-साथ कुछ रहा लहर।
लम्बी बाँहें गोरी-गोरी
उँगलियाँ रूप-रस में बोरी।

कर कभी धान का आलिङ्गन
लेती मंजरियों का चुम्बन।
गंडकी-ओर फिर दृष्टि फेर
देखती लहर को बड़ी देर।
हेरती मर्म की आँखों से
वह कपिलवस्तु-दिशि बेर-बेर।

शारद निशि की शोभा विशाल,
जगती, ज्योत्स्ना का स्वर्ण-ताल,
श्यामल, शुभ शस्यों का प्रसार,
गंडक, मिथिला का कंठहार।
चन्द्रिका-धौत बालुका-कूल,
कंपित कासों के श्वेत फूल;
वह देख-देख हर्षाती है,
कुछ छिगुन-छिगुन रह जाती है।

मिथिला विमुक्त कर हृदय-द्वार
है लुटा रही सौन्दर्य प्यार;
कोई विद्यापति क्यों न आज
चित्रित कर दे छवि गान-व्याज?
कोई कविता मधु-लास-मयी,
अविछिन्न, अनन्त विलास-मयी,
चाँदनी धुली पी हरियाली
बनती न हाय, क्यों मतवाली?
शेखर की याद सताती है,
वह छिगुन-छिगुन रह जाती है।

मैं नहीं चाहता चिर-वसन्त,
जूही-गुलाब की छवि अनन्त;
ग्रीष्म हो, तरु की छाँह रहे;
पावस हो, प्रिय की बाँह रहे;
हो शीत या कि ऊष्मा जवलन्त,
मेरे गृह में अक्षय वसन्त।

औ’शरत्*, अभी भी क्या गम है?
तू ही वसन्त से क्या कम है?
है बिछी दूर तक दूब हरी,
हरियाली ओढ़े लता खड़ी।
कासों के हिलते श्वेत फूल,
फूली छतरी ताने बबूल;
अब भी लजवन्ती झीनी है,
मंजरी बेर रस-भीनी है।


कोयल न (रात वह भी कूकी,
तुझपर रीझी, वंशी फूँकी।)
कोयल न, कीर तो बोले हैं,
कुररी-मैना रस घोले हैं;
कवियों की उपमा की आँखें;
खंजन फड़काती है पाँखें।

रजनी बरसाती ओस ढेर,
देती भू पर मोती बिखेर;
नभ नील, स्वच्छ, सुन्दर तड़ाग;
तू शरत्* न, शुचिता का सुहाग।
औ’ शरत्*-गंग! लेखनी, आह!
शुचिता का यह निर्मल प्रवाह;
पल-भर निमग्न इसमें हो ले,
वरदान माँग, किल्विष धो ले।

गिरिराज-सुता सुषमा-भरिता,
जल-स्त्रोत नहीं, कविता-सरिता।
वह कोमल कास-विकासमयी,
यह बालिका पावन हासमयी;
वह पुण्य-विकासिनि, दिव्य-विभा,
यह भाव-सुहासिनि, प्रेम-प्रभा।

हे जन्मभूमि! शत बार धन्य!
तुझ-सा न ‘सिमरियाघाट’ अन्य।
तेरे खेतों की छवि महान,
अनिमन्त्रित आ उर में अजान,
भावुकता बन लहराती है,
फिर उमड़ गीत बन जाती है।

‘बाया’ की यह कृश विमल धार,
गंगा की यह दुर्गम कछार,
कूलों पर कास-परी फूली,
दो-दो नदियाँ तुझपर भूलीं।
कल-कल कर प्यार जताती हैं,
छू पार्श्व सरकती जाती है।

शारद सन्ध्या, यह उगा सोम,
बन गया सरित में एक व्योम,
शेखर-उर में अब बिंधें बाण,
सुन्दरियाँ यह कर रहीं स्नान।
आग्रीव वारि के बीच खड़ी,
या रही मधुर प्रत्येक परी।
बिछली पड़तीं किरणें जल पर,
नाचती लहर पर स्वर-लहरी।

यह वारि-वेलि फैली अमूल,
खिल गये अनेकों कंज-फूल;
लट नहीं, मुग्ध अलिवृन्द श्याम
कंजों की छवि पर रहे भूल।
डुबकी रमणियाँ लगाती हैं,
लट ऊपर ही लहराती हैं,
जल-मग्न कमल को खोज-खोज
मधुपावलियाँ मँडराती हैं।

लेकिन नालों पर कंज कहाँ,
ऐसे, जैसे ये खिले यहाँ?
नीचे आने विधु ललक रहा,
मृदु चूम परी की पलक रहा;
वह स्वर्ग-बीच ललचाता है,
भू पर रस-प्याला छलक रहा।

परियाँ अब जल से चलीं निकल
तन से लिपटे भींगे अंचल;
चू रही चिकुर से वारि-धार,
मुख-शशि-भय रोता अन्धकार।
विद्यापति! सिक्त वसन तन में,
मन्मथ जाते न मुनी-मन में।

कवि! शरत्*-निशा का प्रथम प्रहर,
कल्पना तुम्हारी उठी लहर,
कविता कुछ लोट रही तट में,
लिपटी कुछ सिक्त परी-पट में;
कुछ मैं स्वर में दुहराता हूँ;
निज कविता मधुर बचाता हूँ।

गंगा-पूजन का साज सजा,
कल कंठ-कंठ में तार बजा;
स्वर्गिक उल्लास उमंग यहाँ;
पट में सुर-धनु के रंग यहाँ,
तुलसी-दल-सा परिपूत हृदय,
अति पावन पुण्य-प्रसंग यहाँ।
तितलियाँ प्रदीप जलाती हैं,
शेखर की कविता गाती हैं।

गंगे! ये दीप नहीं बलते,
लघु पुण्य-प्रभा-कण हैं जलते;
अन्तर की यह उजियारी है;
भावों की यह चिनगारी है।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*विश्व-छवि

मैं तुझे रोकता हूँ पल-पल, तू और खिंचा-सा जाता है,
मन, जिसे समझता तू सुन्दर, उस जग से कब का नाता है?
कुछ विस्मृत-सा परिचय है क्या जिससे बढ़ता है प्यार?
कण-कण में कौन छिपा अपना जो मुझको रहा पुकार?

मघुर कैसी है यह नगरी!
धन्य री जगत पुलक-भरी!


चन्द्रिका-पट का कर परिधान,
सजा नक्षत्रों से शृंगार,
प्रकृति पुलकाकुल आँखें खोल
देखती निज सुवर्ण-संसार।

चमकते तरु पर झिलमिल फूल,
बौर जाता है कभी रसाल,
अंक में लेकर नीलाकाश
कभी दर्पण बन जाता ताल।

चहकती चित्रित मैना कहीं,
कहीं उड़ती कुसुमों की धूल,
चपल तितली सुकुमारी कहीं
दीखती, फुदक रहे ज्यों फूल।

हरे वन के कंठों में कहीं
स्त्रोत बन जाते उज्ज्वल हार।
पिघलकर चाँदी ही बन गई
कहीं गंगा की झिलमिल धार।

उतरती हरे खेत में इधर
खींचकर संध्या स्वर्ण-दुकूल,
व्योम की नील वाटिका-बीच
उधर हँस पड़ते अगणित फूल।

वन्य तृण भी तो पुलक-विभोर
पवन में झूम रहे स्वच्छन्द;
प्रकृति के अंग-अंग से अरे,
फूटता है कितना आनन्द!

देख मादक जगती की ओर
झनकते हृत्तंत्री के तार,
उमड़ पड़ते उर के उच्छ्*वास,
धन्य स्रष्टा ! तेरा व्यापार।

स्रष्टा धन्य, विविध सुमनों से सजी धन्य यह फुलवारी।
पा सकतीं क्या इन्द्रपुरी में भी आँखें यह छवि प्यारी?

फूलों की क्या बात? बाँस की हरियाली पर मरता हूँ।
अरी दूब, तेरे चलते जगती का आदर करता हूँ।

किसी लोभ से इसे छोड़ दूँ, यह जग ऐसा स्थान नहीं;
और बात क्या बहुधा मैं चाहता मुक्ति -वरदान नहीं।

इस उपवन की ओर न आऊँ, ऐसी मुक्ति न मैं लूँगा,
अपने पर कृतघ्नता का अपराध न लगने मैं दूँगा।

इच्छा है, सौ-सौ जीवन पा इस भूतल पर आऊँ मैं,
घनी पत्तियों की हरियाली से निज नयन जुड़ाऊँ मैं।

तरु के नीचे बैठ सुमन की सरस प्रशंसा गाऊँ मैं,
नक्षत्रों में हँसूँ, ओस में रोऊँ और रुलाऊँ मैं।

मेरे काव्य-कुसुम से जग का हरा-भरा उद्यान बने,
मेरे मृदु कविता भावुक परियों का कोमल गान बने।

विधि से रंजित पंख माँग मैं उड़-उड़ व्योम-विहार करूँ,
गगनांगन के बिखरे मोती से माला तैयार करूँ।

किसी बाल-युवती की ग्रीवा में वह हार पिन्हाऊँ मैं,
हरी दूब पर चंद्र-किरण में सम्मुख उसे बिठाऊँ मैं।

श्वेत, पीत, बैगनी कुसुम से मैं उसका शृंगार करूँ,
कविता रचूँ, सुनाऊँ उसको, हृदय लगाऊँ, प्यार करूं।

मलयानिल बन नव गुलाब की मादक सुरभि चुराऊँ मैं,
विधु का बन प्रतिबिम्ब सरित के उर-भीतर छिप जाऊँ मैं।

किरण-हिंडोरे पर चढ़कर मैं बढ़ूँ कभी अम्बर की ओर,
करूँ कभी प्लवित वन-उपवन बन खग की स्वर-सरित-हिलोर।

इच्छा है, मैं बार-बार कवि का जीवन लेकर आऊँ,
अपनी प्रतिभा के प्रदीप से जग की अमा मिटा जाऊँ।

नाथ, मुझे भावुकता-प्रतिभा का प्यारा वरदान मिले,
हरी तलहटी की गोदी में सुन्दर वासस्थान मिले।

उधर झरे भावुक पर्वत-उर से निर्झरिणी सुकुमारी,
शत स्त्रोतों में इधर हृदय से फूट पड़े कविता प्यारी।

कुसुमों की मुसकान देखकर,
उज्ज्वल स्वर्ण-विहान देखकर,
थिरक उठे यह हृदय मुग्ध हो,
बरस पड़े आनन्द;

अचानक गूँज उठे मृदु छन्द,
"मधुर कैसी है यह नगरी!
धन्य री जगती पुलक-भरी!"*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*अमा-संध्या

नीरव, प्रशान्त जग, तिमिर गहन।
रुनझुन रुनझुन किसका शिंजन?

किसकी किंकिणि-ध्वनि? मौन विश्व में झनक उठा किसका कंकण?
झिल्ली-स्वन? संध्या श्याम परी की हृदय-शिराओं का गुंजन?
रुनझुन रुनझुन किसका शिंजन?


अन्तिम किरणें भर गईं उर्मि-
अधरों में मोती के चुम्बन,
वन-कुसुम वृन्त पर ऊँघ रहे,
दूर्वा-मुख सींच रहे हिम-कण।
रुनझुन रुनझुन किसका शिंजन?


नीलिमा-सलिल में अमा खोल
कलिका-गुम्फित कबरी-बंधन,
लहरों पर बहती इधर-उधर
कर रही व्योम में अवगाहन।
रुनझुन रुनझुन किसका शिंजन?


मुक्ता कुंतल में गूँथ, शुक्र का
पहन कुसुम-कर्णाभूषण
दिग्वधू क्षितिज पर बजा रही
मंजीर, चपल कँप रहे चरण।
रुनझुन रुनझुन किसका शिंजन?


यह भुवन-प्राण-तंत्री का स्वन?
लघु तिमिर-वीचियों का कम्पन?
यह अमा-हृदय का क्या गुनगुन?
किस विरह-गीत का स्वर उन्मन?
रुनझुन रुनझुन किसका शिंजन?*

----------

